

Hacker Needed:  CustomAnything.com - OSM

Hi Hackers,<p>If this posting is inappropriate just let me know in comments. <p>I'm looking for a partner in this project.  Simply, I will complete the work necessary to make this website a proper business entity. Incorporation, finance, legal, revenue model, etc. You will create an online application that exceeds all industry standards. <p>Currently there is a reverse auction script running at customanything.com <p>Clearly this site is unacceptable in current form, it is just a mockup created by me. <p>Can you make this site look and feel like mint.com?<p>If you are interested in this project please contact me at thenewbrookly@yahoo.com <p>Testing the waters. <p>Very Sincerely,<p>Matt

======
thinkingserious
Your e-mail address does not appear to be working.

~~~
OSM
arrghh, its thenewbrooklyn@yahoo.com

